# tüzelőanyag



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Egy autó kezelési útmutatójában találtam a _tüzelőanyag_ kifejezést az _üzemanyag_ (benzines autóról van szó) helyett, és kíváncsi lennék, hogy csak én érzem ezt tévesnek vagy tényleg felcserélhető fogalmakká váltak.
Számomra a tüzelőanyag, pl. egy háztartásban, lehet fa, szén, gáz, olaj, de más nem nagyon...

Köszi a véleményeket!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Szerintem is kissé furcsa, de nem téves, mert az üzemanyagok a tüzelőanyag kategória részét képezik. A wikipédián és papíralapú enciklopédiában is megnéztem, és a definíció szerint az _üzemanyag "járművek belsőégésű motoraiban felhasznált tüzelőanyag"_, pl. benzin vagy gázolaj. Az általad említett fa, szén, gáz, stb. pedig egyéb tüzelőanyagok.
Az angol _fuel _szónak a magyarban így három megfelelője is lehet, még a "fűtőanyag" kifejezést is hozzávéve, és ez fordításnál valóban okozhat némi zavart.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez érdekes. Az én (majd 20 éves, 2 kötetes) értelmező szótáram semmiféle kapcsolatot nem jelez a kettő között.
Viszont a tüzelőanyagra az első meghatározás a fűtőanyag, az üzemanyagra pedig azt írja, hogy "Gép, jármű működéséhez energiát szolgáltató anyag".
Megkérdeztem egy márkaszervízben is, és ott azt mondták, hogy manapság már mindenütt ezt a kifejezést használják. (Azaz a tüzelőanyagot az üzemanyag helyett.) Akkor a TÜZÉP telepeken is fognak benzint árulni?

Egyébként nekem is pont a _fuel_ ugrott be azonnal, hogy talán eredetileg egy rossz fordításából eredhet ez a tüzelőanyag, hiszen nem ez lenne az első eset...

Hát, én nem fogok vele megbarátkozni különösebben, az biztos.


----------



## Encolpius

Angol-magyar nagyszótár, 2014

fuel:
I. fn.
2. műsz gk üzemanyag, tüzelőanyag

van még hajtóanyag is


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem az én régi (76-os) angol szótáramat is (bár ez végképp nem segít abban, hogy megtudjuk, ma mi a helyes kifejezés) és ott is megemlítik a tüzelőanyagot az üzemanyaggal ugyanazon pont alatt (ez még AndrásBP magyarázata alapján érthető is lenne), viszont a fuel tank kifejezésre is két fordítást adnak meg: üzemanyagtartály és tüzelőanyag-tartály. 
Ez számomra arra utal, hogy nem ugyanarról van szó, ill- adott esetben nem felcserélhető fogalmakról van szó.
Lehet, hogy a (modern, nem szénnel vagy gőzzel stb. hajtott) járművek esetében az üzemanyagról beszélünk, és tudományos vagy elvi alapokról kiinduló leírásokban pedig tüzelőanyagról.
Az biztos, hogy még nem hallottam senkitől, hogy "Megyek a benzinkútra túzelőanyagot tankolni." és remélhetőleg nem is fogok.


----------



## franknagy

Az üzemanyag csak *mozgó járműveket hajtó* éghető anyagokra vonatkozik. A tüzelőanyag sem általános, csak *főzésre vagy fűtésre használt anyagokat* értünk alatta.
Az már más kérdés, hogy benzinnel lehet autót üzemeltetni és gyorsfőzőbe is tölthető. Olajjal lehet buszt közelekedtetni és olajkályhát is fűteni.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> Az üzemanyag csak *mozgó járműveket hajtó* éghető anyagokra vonatkozik. A tüzelőanyag sem általános, csak *főzésre vagy fűtésre használt anyagokat* értünk alatta....


Így látom én is. Szerintem van benne logika is: az _üzem_anyag valamilyen gép (autó, stb.) _üzem_eltetésére szolgál, míg a "klasszikus" _tüz_előanyag (fa, szén, gáz) látható _tüz_et produkál.


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> Angol-magyar nagyszótár, 2014
> 
> fuel:
> I. fn.
> 2. műsz gk üzemanyag, tüzelőanyag
> 
> van még hajtóanyag is


A hajtóanyagról pedig az *űrrakéták* jutnak az eszembe.


----------

